# Best size excavator for residential projects



## delrey (Nov 2, 2020)

Beginner here. What would be the optimal size for excavating foundation areas in avg 50x120 lots? The footings on average are not deeper than 10ft. The area of excavation on average is 40'x60'x10'. Would a 20ton be overkill or the right size? We are currently using 8ton with 36inch bucket and it seems like it's somewhat undersized for these jobs?


----------



## dayexco (Mar 4, 2006)

150s are nice, legal width... no problem with basement excavations. Can pull behind tandem dump with tilt deck. 

I ran 210s, but we also did sewer/ water main work. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Pounder (Nov 28, 2020)

I know nothing about this, but it occurs to me that 350 is the correct answer. We have a tradition to uphold.


----------



## Fourthgeneration (Jul 25, 2021)

Redirect Notice



Or a Cat


Redirect Notice


----------



## dayexco (Mar 4, 2006)

350 is WAY overkill for residential work. 

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## Seven-Delta-FortyOne (Mar 5, 2011)

My 305.5 can dig about 12’ deep I think?


----------



## dayexco (Mar 4, 2006)

With a 150 to 200 sized machine, have more reach,, easier to cast material away from excavation or load trucks.

Still a size that's relatively easy to mobilize job to job.

CAT adds a 3 in front of their metric weight designation, why I don't know, so for example, their 320 is the same size class as other manufacturers 200 class.

I assume your 305 weighs approximately 5.5 metric ton?

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## Seven-Delta-FortyOne (Mar 5, 2011)

12,500 lbs. 


I think thats about 5.5 metric tons?

Didnt know that about how CAT numbers their machines. 👍


----------



## Fourthgeneration (Jul 25, 2021)

dayexco said:


> 350 is WAY overkill for residential work.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


it was a tree-fiddy joke $350.00 for a fifty ton back hoe?????

The more open the lot, the larger machine that will work.....

Many times a larger hoe can replace an truck loading track loader?

Rubber vs steel allow for crossing finished roads and drives........ Steel lower hourly costs maybe? less down time? I could see a large fleet having the same model in steel and in rubber versions.

At some size, hoes stop coming with a push blade option??? a carriage design for dozing will last longer then one not if not abused?

Soon No california back hoes under 25 hp with diesel engines, just electric/ battery?


----------



## dayexco (Mar 4, 2006)

Personally, I'd never move a 350 sized excavator in for a 500 cubic yard basement excavation. 

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## Fourthgeneration (Jul 25, 2021)

Ask the dealers?

Watch the competition, copy the ones making good money with decent equipment.

Long term the profits of digging is from the resale of the overburden to 3rd parties,

this requires access to storage yards for months-years close to work areas.

Or infilling low lots to increase their market value.....again proximity is essential. 

Bigger digger = more trucks needed if you are hauling away..........OTBE

The road to profits is running the machinery more hours in dry weather, maybe a half shift with older/ student help?


----------



## dayexco (Mar 4, 2006)

Appears you're an idealist.

My 35 years in excavating business made me a realist.

Through those years of successes and failures I adapted my business plan to what worked best for MY operation. I could care less what competition charged, or what type, size, age equipment they ran. 

You have to base pricing, procedures that work best for you in your local market.

You speak of selling excess fill material. My local market of 24k people and 100 plus homes going up a year, 9 times out of ten you either give away or pay to dispose of it. You just have to add those costs onto the customer you're working for. You won't find anyone here to pay you for it unless it's topsoil. 

Trust me, when you're digging a basement on a lot with existing homes on each side, 9 foot side yard clearances, you wouldn't want a 350 there. Sometimes my 210s were borderline too large. Plus, other than over width permit, my machines were FAR easier to mobe to and from jobsites in developed areas.

Just my 2 cents. 


Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## Seven-Delta-FortyOne (Mar 5, 2011)

Fourthgeneration said:


> Ask the dealers?
> 
> Watch the competition, copy the ones making good money with decent equipment.
> 
> ...


You must not do much excavation. 🙄


----------



## Satoshi (Jul 24, 2019)

I bought an 85 shortly after I started my business and it worked well for me as most of the houses I was doing were walkouts. I really liked that it was rubber tracked and I can’t argue that it’s a really good balance of big enough for what I normally do vs small enough to sneak in tighter areas and move around. 

Thant being said the last two I did were ranches with full basements and they were a bit of a pain in the ass. I couldn’t dig them entirely from above and when I was in the hole I was limited in where I could dig and still place material outside of the hole.

Deeper utility lines can be dug but you don’t get a whole lot of reach. If I could have it my way I think I’d have a 170. Maybe add a 35 that I can pull around with my pickup. 

Just my .02. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

